# Pathfinder - flat battery - how do i open the doors manually



## s6var (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, I've just returned to my 05 Pathfinder T-Spec after 3 months and the battery is flat.

The key fob will not open the doors.

How can I open the doors manually?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

s6var said:


> Hi, I've just returned to my 05 Pathfinder T-Spec after 3 months and the battery is flat.
> 
> The key fob will not open the doors.
> 
> ...


If you don't have the key to manually open the door, then I'd advise a tow truck company to help you out. Last thing to do is smash the small window.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

s6var said:


> Hi, I've just returned to my 05 Pathfinder T-Spec after 3 months and the battery is flat.
> 
> The key fob will not open the doors.
> 
> ...


Insert your key into that silver do-dad by the door handle with the vertical slot. Turn the key to the left as far as possible, then return it to a vertical position. Attempt to open the door. If that did not work, turn the key to the right, then back vertically. Attempt to open the door again.

If this did not work, you are not at the right vehicle. Call a taxi, show them your drivers licence, and ask them to take you home.

There are ways to open doors without a key, but I never like sharing them. Partially because they can damage the vehicle, partially because punk kids steal cars using the techniques.)


----------

